# Looking for jujube (chinese dates) and mulberry cuttings



## K.B. (Sep 7, 2012)

I am trying to wrap up my plant swapping for the year and would still like to track down someone with jujube seeds (chinese dates) and some mulberry cuttings - particularly Illinois Everbearing and Pakistan mulberries.

Please let me know if you have access to either of these and would be interested in a trade.

Thank you!
KB


----------



## K.B. (Sep 7, 2012)

Worked out a trade for the mulberry. Now I need to see if I can track down the jujube seeds.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

I'd love to trade (or buy) mulberry cuttings please !!!


----------



## K.B. (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi PP,

I'll be putting the new cuttings from the Illinois Everbearing mulberry to use this year. If they grow well, I should have some of those to trade next year.

I do have some Beautiful Day mulberry that I could take cuttings from, if you are interested in trading for those. Let me know what you have in mind.


----------

